# NEW Stowa Marine 36 small seconds with roman numerals



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

This was just posted on instagram












> New Marine 36 roman handwound! From now on, the 36 mm handwound watch with small seconds is also available with a beautifully designed roman dial. We have already built some watches and ship them immediately after receiving the order.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Overall I like it, good job on the VI to keep it coherent. However, I don't like the small seconds cross without a surrounding circle. Feels as an afterthought. The arabic version is by far my favourite of the two.

Edit: thinking about it, I think a shadow small seconds like that on the Breguet 7147 would be the best option










Edit #2: yep this is it


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

I prefer the Arabic version as well, but this is also very nice.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice! I actually like the cross, visually.
Still prefer the arabics, but a lot of people have been asking for a Roman version of this little gem!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one, but on a second look the dwarfed "6" is odd to me. YMMV...


Charlie


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice but just a new inevitability….


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Not usually a Roman Numerals fan, but it looks good with this dial.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Charlie1888 said:


> Nice one, but on a second look the dwarfed "6" is odd to me. YMMV...
> 
> Charlie


Very FPJ-like


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

Haha I asked them for this last week. Cool.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Beautiful watch! I have to say Stowa doesn't come to mind when I think of a dress watch if I am puchasing a Stowa I am purchasing a traditional Flieger.


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Skyler Malley said:


> Beautiful watch! I have to say Stowa doesn't come to mind when I think of a dress watch if I am puchasing a Stowa I am purchasing a traditional Flieger.


Now's your chance, they have a limited run Flieger going on right now that is pretty catching. Just a little to high for my budget.


----------



## Room237 (Nov 7, 2017)

Not a big fan of the crosshairs.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Very FPJ-like
> 
> View attachment 15942179


The FP Journe has an aesthetic flow to the numbers. The Stowa's "6" is abrupt. With the small Peseux they needed to bridge the gap somehow. Would've preferred a cut-off but right sized "6".

Charlie


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

Hard Learner said:


> Now's your chance, they have a limited run Flieger going on right now that is pretty catching. Just a little to high for my budget.
> View attachment 15942377


Ooh looks much better with the blue than with the orange.

Anyway on topic: at first I was like "whyyyy the crosshair!?" But I'm starting to like it. This will 100% be my next buy. Probably on the mesh and I'll buy a strap from colareb or something. Really, like REALLY wish it had the old logo tough. Other than that I love it.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Charlie1888 said:


> The FP Journe has an aesthetic flow to the numbers. The Stowa's "6" is abrupt. With the small Peseux they needed to bridge the gap somehow. Would've preferred a cut-off but right sized "6".
> 
> Charlie


Had a try at it


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh damn it! That's all I need... in more ways than one.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

I like the look of the small seconds dial. Adds some nice depth.


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

Charlie1888 said:


> Nice one, but on a second look the dwarfed "6" is odd to me. YMMV...
> 
> Charlie


That's what I thought at first though it's kinda growing on me. I'm still not sure I would prefer it over a cut off VI.

I just got a Marine Classic 36 roman auto in an m2m sale. Now I want this with sub seconds! I feel like the cross goes well with the roman face. (I also love the Arabic numerals too but I've had a MOLE I for a long time that I am now selling and felt like a change.)


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

OP didn't post the pic with the antique gray strap which is my favorite of the bunch (and gives me some ideas for my own MC36). The light brown strap is nice too.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Charlie1888 said:


> Nice one, but on a second look the dwarfed "6" is odd to me. YMMV...
> 
> Charlie


Exactly. What's up with that tiny VI?

Reminds me of that SNL skit where the girl had the tiny doll-hands.

Oh well, maybe they'll fix that in the bronze version.


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> Exactly. What's up with that tiny VI?
> 
> Reminds me of that SNL skit where the girl had the tiny doll-hands.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they'll fix that in the bronze version.


I don't know that they see it as something to "fix"... it's just subjective (albeit quite polarizing). Cut off numerals are also polarizing, though I like 'em.


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

Good looking kit there


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

I like it and prefer it with the smaller VI rather than cut off. I also like the Roman numerals. Is 36 the only size? Good looking watch I think.


----------



## Bazanaa (Nov 7, 2018)

Simple bar index for 6 just like arabic dial would have been fine but I think small VI is not that bad


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

I think it works very, very well.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Bazanaa said:


> View attachment 15943522
> View attachment 15943523
> 
> 
> Simple bar index for 6 just like arabic dial would have been fine but I think small VI is not that bad


This is the way.


----------



## mark405 (Jun 27, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Had a try at it
> 
> View attachment 15942579


Much better, if this was what they came up with, I might have regretted buying my Marine 36 with the SW215


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

The crosshairs on the subseconds dial looks clean. I would want a brushed case, however.


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

flyingpicasso said:


> The crosshairs on the subseconds dial looks clean. I would want a brushed case, however.


You probably can.


----------



## stelios036 (Jul 19, 2021)

I am curious to see the bronze version of this one!!


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Has anyone ordered this watch yet? Dying to see some wrist shots.


----------



## BorutP (Feb 10, 2021)

I think it looks amazing. Would not change a thing.
Never understood why some people prefer cut off or omitted numerals. For me it is just barbaric to chisel away dial to make space for "complications".
Also I prefer tiny things to cut off things, at least I get the whole thing then...

Bump for some wrist shots!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

SaoDavi said:


> Exactly. What's up with that tiny VI?
> 
> Reminds me of that SNL skit where the girl had the tiny doll-hands.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they'll fix that in the bronze version.


Saw that too. Hope they fix and make it work somehow.

Definitely agree a bronze would be lovely.


----------



## Buddy Dakota (Aug 6, 2019)

Is it the same enamel-like crisp white dial? It's hard to tell on the enamel part, and the color seems to be a bit more creamy. What I love about 36 hand wound marine is how incredibly sharp the dial is, and I quite like the enamel look.


----------



## santiago53 (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is mine, just arrived! Love it, very thin and comfortable to wear.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

santiago53....How are you liking your Roman 36? 

Looking at these for a while now. Is it my imagination that these Roman 36 small seconds gives a more relaxed feeling when you look at it than the Arabic version does? Maybe it's because the sub seconds dial has way less going on in it than the Arabic; Less busy and less clamoring for your attention in the overall dial.


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

I've always loved the Marine 36 and wanted to get one for a couple years, but could never really settle on which iteration to go with. I think I've filled up my daily rotation with enough watches, so looking at something on the dressier end, and I think the Roman 36 small seconds fits the bill nicer than any of the others Marines.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I ordered this on Christmas Day - 3-4 week wait now...


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Funny,... after agonizing over these for weeks now.... I just ordered the Arabic version of this on Christmas evening a few minutes after 6:00mpm ETA. I'm right there with ya Calumets! I was very torn between the Roman vs Arabic. Not sure if there's a right or wrong hair-splitting choice here since both are beautiful.

3-4 week with here too!

btw... neither of the 36 mm small seconds ETA 7001showed up on the calendar this year as I'm sure you know! I would've bought either one within a few seconds! haha


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

rifmon said:


> btw... neither of the 36 mm small seconds ETA 7001showed up on the calendar this year as I'm sure you know! I would've bought either one within a few seconds! haha


Yes, that's why I waited until Christmas Day - if either had been on the calendar, I'd have snapped them up too. I did agonise a bit over which dial but I already have arabic numerals on my Archimede, so thought roman would be a nice change (I have a vintage Rado with Roman numerals I'm selling). I really like the look of the roman small seconds too. We should compare notes when they arrive.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Yup! We are both now in the waiting game... or the Stowa waiting room! I'm already thinking about new or different straps other than what the watch is shipped with! haha... also maybe even their Milanaise, but that would be another $200.00... in due time.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

rifmon said:


> Yup! We are both now in the waiting game... or the Stowa waiting room! I'm already thinking about new or different straps other than what the watch is shipped with! haha... also maybe even their Milanaise, but that would be another $200.00... in due time.


I bought mine with the milanese as I have a couple of 18mm straps I think should work already. I will need a quality black dressy strap at some stage though. Which strap did you order it on? I like the look of the slate grey.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

None were options for me! After looking on their site, I now realize the Roman numeral version offers strap options and the Arabic version only comes stock with the black leather! On top of that, the Roman numeral version specifies all the straps as hand stitched while the Arabic version only states "black leather"! But the base cost is the same so I'm wondering if the Arabic strap is at least hand stitched. 

I'll need to find out because I do prefer hand stitched. I wonder if they'd supply one of the straps that are apparently offering as options for the Roman numeral version, for my Arabic version?


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

And.... to those of us in the Stowa Waiting Room, I just got a bounce-back from Stowa that they are on their holiday break till the 7th....so I guess the 3 to 4 week delivery time will commence after the 10th of January. Expect delivery into February is my guess... That's ok with me! It's worth the wait. 

I was asking them about the stock strap for the Roman 36.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Arrived a couple of days ago. It is amazing! I bought it on the milanese with a leather strap too. It is great on both of those, but I also tried it on this old expander I had lying around, and I think I might like this more than the mesh.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

A few more shots and straps. It seems to go well on quite a variety. I have a black leather strap from Stowa for more dressy occasions (no pics of that yet), but I'm liking the green cork best at the moment. I haven't worked out how to capture the beautiful blue hands yet, but they are amazing. This watch is wonderful. The size is spot on - it actually wears larger than I thought (my other 36mm is black dial), but the thin profile is perfect.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

mujahid7ia said:


> That's what I thought at first though it's kinda growing on me. I'm still not sure I would prefer it over a cut off VI.
> 
> I just got a Marine Classic 36 roman auto in an m2m sale. Now I want this with sub seconds! I feel like the cross goes well with the roman face. (I also love the Arabic numerals too but I've had a MOLE I for a long time that I am now selling and felt like a change.)


Exactly my thought @Charlie1888 , @SaoDavi , @mujahid7ia , except that I think here it would probably have been fine to just drop the VI altogether, since there is a railtrack for readability. I do like the crosshairs on the small seconds, though I think perhaps ideally it would add a second track of some description around as well, or have a seconds track without the crosshairs. I don't think I'm a fan of the vage ghost like small seconds on the Breguet, though I do like the dimple effect. For me a small seconds requires something to read the seconds with, unless you go completely minimalist perhaps. Personally I don't think a soft dimple would work on this Stowa dial, which has a relatively classic angular look to me. A texture, e.g. concentric grooves, on the small second dial might also have elevated the composition and be more in keeping with the dial style than a dimple. That said, I understand why Stowa would stick to printing instead of textures. Another pet peeve, I think the Roman numerals cry out to be matched with the old Stowa logo.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> A few more shots and straps. It seems to go well on quite a variety. I have a black leather strap from Stowa for more dressy occasions (no pics of that yet), but I'm liking the green cork best at the moment. I haven't worked out how to capture the beautiful blue hands yet, but they are amazing. This watch is wonderful. The size is spot on - it actually wears larger than I thought (my other 36mm is black dial), but the thin profile is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16415941
> View attachment 16415942
> ...


I do like the green (cork leather?) strap for the texture, but also since I developed a recent fascination for pairing green straps with white dials. I've just switched to a green suede on my Junghans Max Bill, and have been wearing it again for a week straight for the novel visual appeal that creates (it's the subtle tonality with the tiny pale green lime dots that does it for me.) On your shots I wish I could better appreciate the match to the blue gleaming hands!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Benjamin NV said:


> cork leather?


It's vegan leather (whatever that is), but has the appearance and texture of cork.



Benjamin NV said:


> On your shots I wish I could better appreciate the match to the blue gleaming hands!


Yes, I'm still working on how to capture the blue hands without having huge reflections on the crystal.

Nice max bill. I have a nice green for mine too.


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

That VI marker would be a deal breaker for me. By all accounts I should like this watch, I have the marine 36 roman, and antea KS rose, both obviouslyvwith roman numerals. But the entire bottom half of the dial feels very cramped. Crop the VI, leave it out, or have it bleed through into the sub dial, all things I would prefer over the current execution.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> It's vegan leather (whatever that is), but has the appearance and texture of cork.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm still working on how to capture the blue hands without having huge reflections on the crystal.
> ...


That's uncanny! It really suits them.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> It's vegan leather (whatever that is), but has the appearance and texture of cork.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm still working on how to capture the blue hands without having huge reflections on the crystal.
> ...


I really like the watch & flora shots on your Instagram!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Benjamin NV said:


> I really like the watch & flora shots on your Instagram!


Thank you. My next purchase may be a camera as I like taking pics but my iphone means they are all slightly out of focus or lacking in pixels when blown up.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I still can't capture the blue (I haven't tried very hard yet), but I did try a macro lens briefly...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> I still can't capture the blue (I haven't tried very hard yet), but I did try a macro lens briefly...
> View attachment 16423145
> 
> View attachment 16423149
> ...


The last one is getting there. It'll be mainly down to the lighting conditions, won't it?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Benjamin NV said:


> The last one is getting there. It'll be mainly down to the lighting conditions, won't it?


Yes, but avoiding reflections makes that hard to do effectively. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This shot reminds me of the masterful Harold Lloyd.


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Ordered one. Delivery end of may. Going to feel like forever. 

Btw. if it didn't have the small "VI" I wouldn't have bought it. People have different taste haha. I like the crosshair better than the small sec on the Arabic. If it had the old Stowa logo I don't know about anything I wanted to see change. On pictures my fav Stowa ever, in 2 months I'll know for real.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

A few strap changes...





































Probably my favourite just now:


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I really like this, and as I've wanted a Marine 36 from the start anyway, will go nicely with my Flieger Bronze 36 too.

Decisions decisions... This would be going on a black Hirsch Pure natural rubber strap.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Ordered.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> Ordered.


That was the correct decision.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

mrk said:


> Ordered.


I was already jealous of the Laco and your bronze Stowa. I also want a Stowa marine 36


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It had to be done! I now have modern re-issues of military honed watches from Hamilton, Stowa and Laco that covers land, air and sea, making my collection pretty much complete!

Best of all, they are all hand winders


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> It had to be done! I now have modern re-issues of military honed watches from Hamilton, Stowa and Laco that covers land, air and sea, making my collection pretty much complete!
> 
> Best of all, they are all hand winders


Sounds like a group shot is required...


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I've not had the dispatch email from Stowa yet but yes indeed, when all is in hand, it shall be done!


----------



## samurai3005 (10 mo ago)

Such a shame the yellow strap is currently out of stock now (I couldn't even see it on the homepage). Any idea when or if it will be restocked guys?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

@STOWA1927 I've not had my shipment email yet, and nobody has got back to my email asking about it and nobody is on live chat what's going on with shipments??


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> @STOWA1927 I've not had my shipment email yet, and nobody has got back to my email asking about it and nobody is on live chat what's going on with shipments??


Mine took 4 weeks because of Christmas, the website says 3 weeks.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Ah I missed the timescale there and ws sat here awaiting a shipment email! Thanks. Stowa have got back to me just now too and it seems the email I sent did not get through for some reason, maybe emails with image attachments get blocked? Who knows. 

I've replied back text only this time


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> Ah I missed the timescale there and ws sat here awaiting a shipment email! Thanks. Stowa have got back to me just now too and it seems the email I sent did not get through for some reason, maybe emails with image attachments get blocked? Who knows.
> 
> I've replied back text only this time


Waiting for this watch was hard work!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I have the Flieger Bronze 36 whilst I wait so it's not as bad I guess


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> I have the Flieger Bronze 36 whilst I wait so it's not as bad I guess


That is a beautiful watch to be going along with.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Calumets said:


> That is a beautiful watch to be going along with.


No complaints!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Anyone got any updates? Will it still be delivered in the end of may?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Djurgården said:


> Anyone got any updates? Will it still be delivered in the end of may?


Is that what you were told - I'd have thought yours would come earlier. The website says 3 weeks, and you ordered yours beginning of April - right? Should be few days for you I'd have thought. Whenever it arrives, it will have been worth the wait.


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> Is that what you were told - I'd have thought yours would come earlier. The website says 3 weeks, and you ordered yours beginning of April - right? Should be few days for you I'd have thought. Whenever it arrives, it will have been worth the wait.


No the website says "Delivery Time: end of May 2022"

Yes I ordered in the beginning of April but it said delivery in the end of may at that time as well.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Djurgården said:


> No the website says "Delivery Time: end of May 2022"
> 
> Yes I ordered in the beginning of April but it said delivery in the end of may at that time as well.


Oh, hard luck - I ordered at Christmas and the website was quoting 3 weeks (or 4 weeks following xmas).


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

woiter said:


> That VI marker would be a deal breaker for me. By all accounts I should like this watch, I have the marine 36 roman, and antea KS rose, both obviouslyvwith roman numerals. But the entire bottom half of the dial feels very cramped. Crop the VI, leave it out, or have it bleed through into the sub dial, all things I would prefer over the current execution.


The smaller VI is maybe not the most elegant execution, but Stowa has good company in FP Journe. Check out the 7 and 8...


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Still not arrived yet, been over 4 weeks.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> Still not arrived yet, been over 4 weeks.


That's hard to take. Still, you have a little more time to enjoy your bronze before it goes back in the box for a while...


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> Still not arrived yet, been over 4 weeks.


I ordered mine April 1... But I asked them about it and they said they're waiting for parts that's recently been sent out to them, they expected to get them this week. So hopefully it will be delivered next week or the week after.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Djurgården said:


> I ordered mine April 1... But I asked them about it and they said they're waiting for parts...


Honestly, I think Stowa should be reaching out to customers with updates, rather than customers having to chase them down. Delays can be annoying, but they're sometimes inevitable. Having said that, the sense of excitement and anticipation generated by items like this means waiting can be difficult. If Stowa can't meet their 3-4 week estimate for delivery, the courteous thing to do would be to contact and apologise. That's all.

EDIT: It seems customers were told there would be a delay, so my apologies to Stowa for suggesting your CS wasn't up to scratch.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Quick update, I actually didn't realise that on the order confirmation email it says Delivery by end of May, although the website during order time said 4 weeks so I was basically working on the 4 weeks as had no reason to eyeball the order email!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> Honestly, I think Stowa should be reaching out to customers with updates, rather than customers having to chase them down. Delays can be annoying, but they're sometimes inevitable. Having said that, the sense of excitement and anticipation generated by items like this means waiting can be difficult. If Stowa can't meet their 3-4 week estimate for delivery, the courteous thing to do would be to contact and apologise. That's all.


Just like the post above says it was written "delivery end of may" on the website when I ordered. I just asked them if they thought they would be able to keep that promise. And they might be.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I got an email today saying there's a delay with the dial supplier so there will be a short delay in shipping. No ETA is possible at this time!


----------



## Exuberant (Dec 30, 2021)

Good to know. I asked their support about customization options (putting the seconds subdial print from the arabic on the roman version, not a fan of the cross there) thought they made the dials themselves. Unfortunately no possibility of doing that.


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> I got an email today saying there's a delay with the dial supplier so there will be a short delay in shipping. No ETA is possible at this time!


I really hope this doesn't affect me... when did you order?

I ordered April 1 like I wrote before and it said deliver end of may. But I've contacted them and they said they recently got parts for those models and mine will be delivered end of this week or beginning of next week.

But I haven't heard anything about delay of dials. What do you mean no ETA possible? How would they make the watch then?

Edit: I thought you meant ETA as the movement but guess you mean "estimated time of arrival"? Would appreciate if you answered when you ordered  I'll contact Stowa once again... But the one I'm in contact has left the office for today


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

My order was 13th April, the email update stated:



> Hi Rob,
> 
> Hope you had a nice weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> My order was 13th April, the email update stated:


On thanks a lot I'm guessing they made mine before yours then and mine will still be delivered as promised because I haven't gotten that email and I ordered 12 days before you did. What worries me it that it says that the dials were delayed, but maybe they mean that just some of them were? But I asked Stowa just in case. Hopefully I don't have to wait longer than they last said.

Hope you (and me) get yours soon.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Good news! They have the dials! Watch is now going through QC and will ship Tuesday as Monday is a German bank holiday.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Delivery is later today, shipped from the Black Forest yesterday. Got the SMS about import fees earlier and all paid up online. FedEx really have speed up shipping and import fee payment process it seems. 

Breakdown as follows to the UK:










So total has come to £990 inc VAT and the FedEx fee.


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> Delivery is later today, shipped from the Black Forest yesterday. Got the SMS about import fees earlier and all paid up online. FedEx really have speed up shipping and import fee payment process it seems.
> 
> Breakdown as follows to the UK:
> 
> ...


Mine was supposed to come yesterday. But FedEx has some problems


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

That's a shame, is that to UK or your local fedEx?


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> That's a shame, is that to UK or your local fedEx?


I live in Sweden. It said it would show up at 18 yesterday (at my home) but then got an email it was going to show up later because of some delays in Germany. Now the shipment is in France for some reason and they don't know when it will show up... Anyway glad the watch has been made, just hope FedEx don't mess it up.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed it turns up today/tomorrow for you then!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Mine is still in transit in the UK!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> Mine is still in transit in the UK!


You probably get it tomorrow  It was worth the wait.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Yeah it will be tomorrow, fedEx said earlier that once you pay the customs fees online, the release period is 24 hours as policy so will be tomorrow!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It's here!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> It's here!


Congrats  But that's not the topic  This thread is about the Roman one released last year. Arabic one has been around for longer.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Mistakes were made!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> Mistakes were made!


Did you get what you ordered? Both Arabic and Roman are gorgeous IMO - how are you finding it after the long wait?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I did get exactly what I ordered yes, it has met my expectations as I knew what to expect having previously bought the 36mm Bronze Vintage! The white dial is very nice and adds a stark contrast to my collection of otherwise black dials so its added a nice little variation to my wear rotation!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

It's very unusual for me to wear one watch for more than a few days straight, but I swapped my BB36 onto camo nato for the warmer weather and hadn't taken it off for two weeks as it is just so perfect! Then you guys (*mrk* & *Djurgården*) finally got the Stowa's you've been waiting for so long, so for the past couple of days, I've been sporting mine in solidarity. It is a fine thing!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I forgot that the Roman dial version has the cross on the second dial! I do like that aesthetic too. How comfortable is the mesh bracelet? Considered one for another watch ages ago but never really went for one.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> I forgot that the Roman dial version has the cross on the second dial! I do like that aesthetic too. How comfortable is the mesh bracelet? Considered one for another watch ages ago but never really went for one.


It's comfortable, if a little heavy - very thick and substantial (I wondered if they sourced them from Staib). I find it, perhaps a little more shiny and bling than I had anticipated. I have an old expander I probably like more, but I'm persevering with the mesh as it is good quality and I will get used to it.

The cross hair on the otherwise sterile sub-dial is exactly the detail that persuaded me to go Roman when I was looking at these watches. I love it! Looking at the early posts on this thread, I know that many don't like it at all, together with the small VI (which I also think works well).


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I have handled a mesh bracelet from Yema in the past on the Rallygraf and that was heavy and substantial feeling. I wondered if this was different. For me a bracelet should not be too heavy, especially given that these watches are so light and thin. I guess I will stick to rubber straps still!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

The mesh is 100% a STAIB. It's comfortable but not amazing, mine is loose tho, need to remove one link.

Mine is running 15sec fast. Hopefully it gets down a bit when broken in. My Flieger is about -2 per day. I'd rather have 10sec plus than -1 but +15 is a bit much but maybe needs to be broken in.


Terrible picture but whatever:


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

+15 sounds a bit out to be fair, it might be slightly magnetised as the movement has no antimagnetic properties like the Sellita Top grades do. You could buy one of those cheap Amazon watch demagnetisers and see if that helps?


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

mrk said:


> +15 sounds a bit out to be fair, it might be slightly magnetised as the movement has no antimagnetic properties like the Sellita Top grades do. You could buy one of those cheap Amazon watch demagnetisers and see if that helps?


I don't think it's magmatism. It's slowly getting better. Now it's +12. I think it just needs to be broken in 

How's yours so far?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Mine is seconds apart per day, can't tell me xsctbfigure as the movement isn't hacking but it's still on the same minute sync since I set it!


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)




----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ @Djurgården : Thank you for posting the photo above.

The colors are so clear. Inspiring photography!

Tom K.


----------

